# Canadian Forces Returing to Royal Roots



## RackMaster (Aug 17, 2011)

It's about time and bringing back a piece of history that made our military what it is today.



> Published: 2011-08-17
> *Returning to our royal roots *
> MacKay rebrands navy, air force with historic pre-’68 monikers
> By PAT LEE Staff Reporter
> ...


----------



## elle (Aug 17, 2011)

Trudeau was a master of elitism when it came to the nation as a whole.  Many of his initiatives were self serving during his tenure and few had positive results.  The amalgamation forces was never considered a success.

Glad to see the Royal moniker and the distinctions returning!


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 17, 2011)

Good,


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 17, 2011)

Now, your neighbour...


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 17, 2011)

SpitfireV said:


> Now, your neighbour...



The Bicentennial of the War of 1812 is next year. ;)  I say we burn a certain white building down again and make all of the US a new free Commonwealth Territory.


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 17, 2011)

God help the US if we ever get on the piss together


----------



## pardus (Aug 17, 2011)

About bloody time!

Great news for the Canadian Military!

I always thought it was weird that the Canadians were so removed from the rest of the Commonwealth. Guess we were too fucking nice to the Frogs when we beat them up north!


----------



## AWP (Aug 17, 2011)

Good deal. I'm glad to see it as I think heritage and unit lineage have a solid place in the military.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 18, 2011)

pardus said:


> About bloody time!
> 
> Great news for the Canadian Military!
> 
> I always thought it was weird that the Canadians were so removed from the rest of the Commonwealth. Guess we were too fucking nice to the Frogs when we beat them up north!



It was political BS under the guise of saving tax payers money and was during the same time period that started the raping of our military.  Here's a quote from the Defence Minister of the time in the news today, the guys a douche; plain and simple.



> Under the PierreTrudeau government in 1968, Defence Minister Paul Hellyer removed the royal designation from the navy and air force and created one central command called the Canadian Forces.
> Hellyer said MacKay's decision will create the very divisions the reunification aimed to eliminate.
> "We'll be right back where they were when I found them. They would fight for turf to the extent they would really ignore the needs of the other services and the needs of the force as a whole."
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/story/2011/08/16/royal-army-navy.html


----------



## pardus (Aug 18, 2011)

Yup, sounds like a right cunt.


----------

